# characteristics of jucaro (from Bluegrass)



## phinds (Apr 17, 2014)

Les sent me some cutoffs recently. This one (2 little pieces) is what I have on my site as jucaro (Bucida buceras) which Les calls black olive (another one of its many common names).

I was particularly happy to get this because I only had one end grain shot and I like to have more than one so that I'm confident that I understand the characteristics.

Here are the chunks:





And here are 3 end grain shots (after fine sanding). The first is the one I already had and the next two are from the pieces Les sent, with the second one showing sapwood.



 

 


These are each 1/4" wide by 3/4" high areas

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2014)

Diffuse porous? 

You've ruined me! I'm now trying to classify everything I see based on porosity...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2014)

Ha! yeah that's diffuse porous.

As I have seriously gotten into pores and parenchyma for my new wood ID article, I'm finding lots of interesting and useful facts beyond the little I already knew and I'm finding it easier to ID some woods.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2014)

Jucaro huh? I'll remember that! Happy I got you something you wanted.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2014)

Les, I'll have more pics coming soon. I got them all done but just got back from NC on a family trip and am still catching up with my TODO list.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool I'm still paying for a house in NC I get to visit every so often. Work died there I had to come running back to FL. I seem happier here though so that is good. Very cool seeing your enlarged photos. Neat to see how quartersawn looks at that level. I love how the sap is the colored part in it too. I like the mottleing(?) figure in them as well. It may not show on those small pieces. I'll have to see if I can get my brother in law to get some decent pictures of the drum shell, I'm not much of a photographer.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Cool I'm still paying for a house in NC I get to visit every so often. Work died there I had to come running back to FL. I seem happier here though so that is good. Very cool seeing your enlarged photos. Neat to see how quartersawn looks at that level. I love how the sap is the colored part in it too. I like the mottleing(?) figure in them as well. It may not show on those small pieces. I'll have to see if I can get my brother in law to get some decent pictures of the drum shell, I'm not much of a photographer.


 
Oh, I've seen the mottling in jucaro for sure. When combined with the slight shimmer the wood can also take on, it can look pretty cool even thought the color of the wood is rather blah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

